# BWS co-angler needed



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I am looking to link up with a co-angler for the 2010 BWS (Bassmaster Weekend Series) Ohio Division tournaments.
I am fishing the BWS Ohio Division again this year, and have already entered and paid for all my tournaments.
If anyone is interested post a response here and I'll contact you. I can not access my personal messages on here for some reason. 

Thanks

K. Barry Davis
ABA Hall of Fame
McCoy Fishing Line
Venom Lures
Amsoil Team Ohio


----------



## bigspence09 (Jun 18, 2009)

I would love to fish with someone this season. my email adress is [email protected]


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I am interested, as well, should you still be in need of someone.

Bobby

[email protected]


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am also looking for a boater link . If your still looking for one or know someone else who is thanks .


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

K.B.D.
Have you found your partner? I am a member of BASS but not ABA. I was thinking of signing up and would love to fish at least the Alum or the Ohio River event. You can email me at [email protected] 
thanks,
Joe Bauer


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Joe,
Thanks for the inquiry but I have already linked with someone for the entire schedule.
I suggest you go to the Bassmaster Weekend Series web page at americanbassanglers.com and post a inquiry there.

K.Barry Davis


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

I am fishing the Alum Creek tourney as a boater and I'm not linked to anyone. Maybe share motel costs if your from outta town like I am.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i didnt think there was an alum bws tourny this year


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Better look at the schedule again. I says Alum creek now.Bye,Bye St. Mary's.


----------



## dmur13 (Jul 10, 2009)

I know its late but my boater partner needs back surgery and has informed
me this season is a wash. Need something else to fish. Let me know if you
still need a co- angler to link with.


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

I am actually lookin for a nonboater to pair with for this series, so let me know if anybody is still out there in need.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

I need a link as well for @ least the Rocky Fork event..

I signed up a while back.. However as the event gets closer I am worried about a boater on boater draw.. SO if there is any non-boaters who signed up without a link lets link and if there are any that are going to sign up and have not yet lets link..
I am planning on fishing the whole series however I am only signing up one event at a time.. Just in case I decide against it or it is not worth it on the payouts.. As of today they had around 40 or so Boaters signed up and about the same Co's.. Figure might get 65 or so @ most for this event..

Shoot me an email to [email protected] if interested..


----------



## crazyfishindad (Apr 5, 2010)

I was actually supposed to fish as many tournaments this year that I could find with my dad, but now he has some heath issues and had to sell his boat... So I'm looking for someone to fish with and I have no boat. I'm from the southwest part of Ohio (Dayton Area). I love bass fishing and I'm a good sport and family oriented so if interested please contact. Thank you!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Contact me with the details. I fish some of the DoBass series and the FLW collegiate series for KSU, fished EEI Mogadore open this past sat. and placed second w/ 16.7lb. behind darcy eagan and rory franks, gotta beat rory next year he has moggy on lock.. lol lemme know my friend! Check me out Ray Fierst @ Fishksu.com

Ray
Kent State University bass team 08-10
DoBass
Fin Feather and Fur
Rodmaker Shoppe
St. Croix
Venom Lures


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.dobass.com/10EEI/2010SPO/40310.html


----------

